# Flüssigmetall zwischen CPU und Kühler beim Be Quiet Pure Rock



## Sphiinx (28. März 2021)

Hey,
ich habe neulich meinen CPU geköpft und möchte nun Flüssigmetall (Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut)
nutzen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das Flüssigmetall auch zwischen CPU und Kühler nutzen kann oder nicht?
In meinen Fall wäre das einer von Bequiet: Pure Rock(https://www.bequiet.com/de/cpucooler/pure-rock/795)
Ich habe gelesen, dass Flüssigmetall sich nicht gut mit Aluminium verträgt. Ich habe mich etwas im Internet darüber erkundigt
und gelesen, dass beim Pure Rock wohl die Kühlfläche mit Kupfer vernickelt ist und es kein Problem wäre, kann das jemand 
bestätigen? Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus, was würdest ihr Allgemein empfehlen, lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen
und normale Wärmeleitpaste nutzen? Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2021)

Der Pure Rock den du da verlinkt hast hat Heatpipes aus Kupfer und ne Bodenplatte aus Aluminium (ich bin mir da nicht 100%tig sicher aber die Bilder sehen danach aus und riskieren würde ichs nicht...). Da kannste dann kein Flüssigmetall verwenden da das dir den Kühler wegfrisst.

Entweder du kaufst nen Kühler einer höheren (Preis-)Klasse der ne vernickelte Vollbodenplatte hat (zum Beispiel nen Dark Rock Pro 4) oder du nutzt normale Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Cosmas (28. März 2021)

Erstmal: Sowas wie "mit Kupfer vernickelt" gibt es nicht, was soll das sein?
Kupfer und Nickel sind 2 verschiedene Metalle.

Wichtig ist, dass das Kupfer der Heatpipes, eben vernickelt wurde, bzw eben ein Block aus Nickel darübersitzt, so wie es beim Pure Rock wohl nicht der Fall ist, da diese dort aus Alu zu sein scheint, da das Flüssigmetall, mit dem Kupfer reagiert und ja Alu mag das Zeug auch nicht besonders.

Die frage die sich mir stellt ist jedoch, was für eine CPU hast du da geköpft und warum versuchst du auf biegen und brechen da mit Flüsigmetall zu arbeiten, während du so einen schwächlichen und inkompatiblen Sparkühler am Start hast, der dadurch kaum besser wird?

Leg dir mal lieber erstmal einen anständigen Kühler im Dark Rock 4 Format zu, der hat die notwendige vernickelte Bodenplatte und deutlich mehr Reserven, da macht sich das FM dann viel eher bemerkbar...nämlich durch Kühle Stille.^^


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Leg dir mal lieber erstmal einen anständigen Kühler im Dark Rock 4 Format zu, der hat die notwendige vernickelte Bodenplatte und deutlich mehr Reserven, da macht sich das FM dann viel eher bemerkbar...nämlich durch Kühle Stille.^^


Genau... denn der hat ja diese riesige Reserve von ca. 1,7 Kelvin. 
Steht doch im PCGH-Einkaufsführer, brauchst du nur reinschauen. Selbst bei 100 Prozent Drehzahl keine zwei Kelvin Differenz. 
Das bescheinigt eher dem Dark Rock Pro 4 ein "schwächlich" als dem Pure Rock. Letzterer ist hier ganz klar das bessere Produkt.
Das mit dem Flüssigmetall wird mit dem Pure aber wirklich nichts, der wird dann zeitnah tschüss sagen. Das hätte sich der Themenersteller wirklich vorher überlegen sollen.


----------



## Sphiinx (28. März 2021)

Alles klar dann bleibt es zwischen Kühler und CPU bei normaler Wärmeleitpaste wollts nur wissen da
ich das Flüssigmetall ja eh habe und das besser sein soll als normale Wärmeleitpaste aber wenn das bei
dem Kühler nicht geht ist das auch kein Problem, jedenfalls viele dank für die vielen antworten so zeitnah


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2021)

Das Flüssigmetall ist im Grenzbereich besser, aber für oc unter Luft holt man nicht merklich was raus.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2021)

Habe auch zwischen Kühler und IHS Flüssigmetall dazwischen.

Zum einen ist es sehr gefährlich, da nichts in den Sockel davon reinlaufen darf, sonst ist Mainboard und CPU Schrott. Und zum anderen macht es im normal Betrieb nicht viel aus. Das ganze macht sich nur mit hohen Temperaturen gut bemerkbar und das kann sich von System zu System wieder ändern.

Aber die Gefahr, das dir da was reinläuft, ist normalerweise das Risiko nicht Wert. Bei dir kommt noch hinzu das es kein Alu sein darf und selbst Kupfer sich nicht so gut dazu eignet. Wenn dann muss es schon vernickeltes Kupfer sein, damit sich das Flüssigmetall nicht verbinden kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Erstmal: Sowas wie "mit Kupfer vernickelt" gibt es nicht, was soll das sein?


Galvanisch vernickeltes Kupfer meint der TO wahrscheinlich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. April 2021)

Wenn andere Metalle vernickelt werden sollen, bringt man oft noch eine Schicht Kupfer dazwischen auf, um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Aber davon abgesehen hat der Pure Rocke (1) eine komplett aus Kupfer bestehende Bodenplatte. Flüssigmetall wird mit der zwar legieren und somit einerseits aushärten und andererseits eine silbern-graue Verfärbung im Kupfer verursachen, aber daran muss man sich nicht stören. 
(Der Pure Rock 2 dagegen hat unvernickelte DHT-Heatpipes in einem Alublock. Letzterer würde durch Flüssigmetall Schaden nehmen.)


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn andere Metalle vernickelt werden sollen, bringt man oft noch eine Schicht Kupfer dazwischen auf, um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Aber davon abgesehen hat der Pure Rocke (1) eine komplett aus Kupfer bestehende Bodenplatte. Flüssigmetall wird mit der zwar legieren und somit einerseits aushärten und andererseits eine silbern-graue Verfärbung im Kupfer verursachen, aber daran muss man sich nicht stören.
> (Der Pure Rock 2 dagegen hat unvernickelte DHT-Heatpipes in einem Alublock. Letzterer würde durch Flüssigmetall Schaden nehmen.)


Super deine kompetente Klarstellung dazu.
Bei der ein oder anderen Aussagen musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln hier.

@Sphiinx Mein Rat,lass es bitte! Flüssigmetall ist nichts für ungeübte, es lohnt sich auch nicht auf einer CPU  mit Headspreader und bringt quasi keinen Vorteil. Flüssigmetall lohnt nur bei einer geköpften CPU oder bei GPU´s.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. April 2021)

Wenn er schon geköpft hat, ist er wohl nicht mehr ungeübt. 
"Lohnen" ist immer eine Abwägung zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen und wenn man mit Flüssigmetall prinzipiell klar kommt und es schon da hat, sind halt nicht nur die erzielbaren Temperaturunterschiede, sondern auch die dafür nötige Arbeit minimal, sodass es sich weiterhin "lohnen" kann. Ich selbst habe Liquid Pro auf dem PCH – wieso auch nicht?


----------



## cx19 (9. April 2021)

Kryonaut all the things!


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Ich hatte früher zwischen Monoblock und IHS LM dazwischen und jetzt mit meinem neuen Kühler auch wieder. Denn in meinem Fall macht es zwischen 3 und 5 °C aus und im oberen Temperaturbereich wo der Prozessor nicht schnell genug abführen kann bis zu 10 °C aus.

In meinem Fall lohnt es sich, aber mir ist auch bekannt wie ich das Zeug drauf machen muss. Natürlich kann ich es nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da halt, wenn das Zeug in den Sockel läuft für Mainboard und Prozessor nicht Gesund ist.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn er schon geköpft hat, ist er wohl nicht mehr ungeübt.
> "Lohnen" ist immer eine Abwägung zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen und wenn man mit Flüssigmetall prinzipiell klar kommt und es schon da hat, sind halt nicht nur die erzielbaren Temperaturunterschiede, sondern auch die dafür nötige Arbeit minimal, sodass es sich weiterhin "lohnen" kann. Ich selbst habe Liquid Pro auf dem PCH – wieso auch nicht?


Der Einsatz von Flüssigmetall erfordert aber in der Regel auch eine passende Kühlung, wenn der Kühler gesättigt ist, dann ist es irrelevant wie schnell die Wärme transportiert wird.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Gut in meinem Fall habe ich da mit meiner Wasserkühlung keine Grenzen, da meine Wasserkühlung schon eine gewisse Größe und Kühlleistung aufbringt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Einsatz von Flüssigmetall erfordert aber in der Regel auch eine passende Kühlung, wenn der Kühler gesättigt ist, dann ist es irrelevant wie schnell die Wärme transportiert wird.



Wärmeleitung hängt immer von der Differenztemperatur ab und profitiert dadurch immer von einer Verbesserung in der Kette. Wenn zum Beispiel die Wärmeabgabe von den Lamellen an die Luft das größte Problem ist, wäre es natürlich wirkungsvoller, den Kühler zu wechseln. Aber im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise einer schnelleren CPU, die im harten GPU-Limit komplett nutzlos ist, führt eine bessere Wärmeableitung in den Kühlerboden bei einem zu klein dimensionierten Kühler auch zu wärmeren Heatpipes und wärmeren Lamellen und das verbessert deren Wärmetransport geringfügig. Wärmeleitpaste ist in der ganzen Gleichung allgemein ein kleiner Faktor, der eher Zehntel-Kelvin, oder Unterschiede im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich ausmacht, aber andererseits hält so eine Spritze Flüssigmetall bei sparsamer Anwendung fast ewig und man zahlt somit pro Anwendung nur wenige Cent Aufpreis gegenüber konventionellen Pasten. "Ja oder Nein" hängt deswegen meiner Meinung nach nur an der mangelnden Entfernbarkeit. Stört die einen, weil man CPUs beispielsweise nach kurzer Zeit weiterverkaufen möchte, ist LM ein No-Go. Stört sie einen nicht, kriegt man pro Euro Investition mehr K Temperaturverbesserung als mit den meisten anderen Kühungs-Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2021)

Habe mal ein Test hinter mir.

Ausgangspunkt waren 5 GHz mit dem 9900K mit 1,208v unter Last mit Prime95 8K und AVX.
Wassertemperatur bei 28°C.

Hierzu musste ich ein AVX-Offset von 1 setzen, weil sonst mein Prozessor 100°C erreicht hätte und angefangen hätte sich herunter zu takten. Der heißeste Kern erreichte hierbei 91°C und hätte ich die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen hätte es nichts mehr gebracht, weil der Kern schneller heiß wurde als überhaupt mit solch ein extrem Test abgeführt werden  konnte.

Mit LM dazwischen konnte ich den selben Test ohne ein AVX-Offset durchlaufen lassen und der heißeste Kern erreicht auch hier 91°C. Aber LM hat es verhindert, das wie zuvor die 100°C erreicht wurden.

Natürlich macht es am Ende mit normalen Bedingungen nicht mehr so viel aus, weil der Prozessor nicht mehr so heiß wird und genug Wärme abführen kann. Daher hat es hier dann nur noch etwa 3-5°C ausgemacht.

Habe letztens mit meinem neuen CPU-Kühler auch erneut LM verwendet und zuvor auch ein Test mit Prime95 laufen lassen. Mit LM hatte ich dann im selben Test etwa 10°C weniger anliegen. Auch hier  zeigen sich in Games etwa 3-5°C weniger. 

Natürlich sollte man hiermit etwas Erfahrungen mit haben, denn das Risiko ist hier groß, das LM in den Sockel laufen kann und ich würde es niemanden der sich nicht gut damit auskennt, empfehlen. Denn am Ende ist dem Prozessor egal, ob ein  paar Grad mehr oder weniger anliegen.

Übrigens habe ich das Flüssigmetall nach 2 Jahren gut von IHS und Kühler(vernickelt) entfernen können. Die Schrift war zwar dann nicht mehr so gut zu sehen, aber dennoch ausreichend sichtbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste ist in der ganzen Gleichung allgemein ein kleiner Faktor, der eher Zehntel-Kelvin, oder Unterschiede im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich ausmacht, aber andererseits hält so eine Spritze Flüssigmetall bei sparsamer Anwendung fast ewig und man zahlt somit pro Anwendung nur wenige Cent Aufpreis gegenüber konventionellen Pasten.


Das ist denke ich der Punkt. Wenn man häufiger Systeme baut und sowas "eh da hat" kann mans auch benutzen.
Als ich nenns mal "häufiger Hobby-Systembuilder auch entfernterer Bekannter" baue ich vielleicht 10-20 PCs im Jahr. Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal je ne große Tube Kryonaut und Conductonaut gekauft - die benutz ich immer noch je nachdem was der Kunde will bzw. welches Material der Kühlerboden ist. Das Zeug reicht gefühlt ewig.

Was "Performance" angeht: Gerade heute Morgen hab ich jemandem der von Flüssigmetall gelesen hatte seine Wärmeleitpaste zum Preis einer Kiste URPils Stubbi durch Conductonaut ersetzt (5800X + Mugen5). Weltklasse Deal. 

Ergebnis: Wenn ich mal unterstelle dass die Randbedingungen wie Raumtemp sich nicht groß verändert haben in der Umbauzeit <=2K Differenz (ja, gleiche Last, gleiche fixe Lüfterdrehzahl usw.).

Wie gesagt: Kann man machen wenn mans eh hat aber wirklich was bringen tuts (an der Stelle) eigentlich nichts.^^


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2021)

Hatte jetzt auch noch vom letztem Mal als ich was für meine Grafikkarte verwendet hatte noch was da. Aber wenn ich Systeme für andere zusammenbaue, nehme ich nur MX-4 was ich auch immer hier habe. Denn auch wenn ich es mehrfach schon bei mir gemacht habe, gehe ich dieses Risiko nur bei mir ein und nicht bei jemanden, wo mir bekannt ist, der sich nicht einfach mal so ein neues Mainboard und Prozessor leisten kann.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich es letztens mit dem neuen System meines Sohnes auch nicht empfohlen und auch nur die gute alte MX-4 verwendet.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist denke ich der Punkt. Wenn man häufiger Systeme baut und sowas "eh da hat" kann mans auch benutzen.
> Als ich nenns mal "häufiger Hobby-Systembuilder auch entfernterer Bekannter" baue ich vielleicht 10-20 PCs im Jahr. Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal je ne große Tube Kryonaut und Conductonaut gekauft - die benutz ich immer noch je nachdem was der Kunde will bzw. welches Material der Kühlerboden ist. Das Zeug reicht gefühlt ewig.
> 
> Was "Performance" angeht: Gerade heute Morgen hab ich jemandem der von Flüssigmetall gelesen hatte seine Wärmeleitpaste zum Preis einer Kiste URPils Stubbi durch Conductonaut ersetzt (5800X + Mugen5). Weltklasse Deal.
> ...


Ja das sehe ich auch so, bei GPU´s ist LM aber wirklich ein deutlicher Unterschied. Bei CPU´s verpufft der Effekt häufig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das sehe ich auch so, bei GPU´s ist LM aber wirklich ein deutlicher Unterschied. Bei CPU´s verpufft der Effekt häufig.


Der Effekt wird vor allem massiv größer je schlechter die originale Lösung war (deswegen ist auch der Gewinn bei geköpften CPUs vergleichsweise hoch...).
Bei "fabrikverpasteten" GPUs wird eine relativ dickflüssige WLP in größeren Mengen verwendet weil das erstens fertigungstechnisch simpler ist (Klecks drauf und gut ist) und zweitens Toleranzen in der Ebenheit von GPU-Package und Kühlerboden ausgeglichen werden können/müssen (Igor hat das mal detailliert gemessen).

Das hat zur Folge, dass die WLP-Schichten nicht nur qualitativ schlchter leiten sondern vor allem auch dicker sind - und ob die Schicht 0,2 oder 0,8mm dick ist ist viel entscheidender als ob die WLP jetzt 8 oder 10 oder 12 W/K*m^2 leitet. Wenn du die WLP unter einer neuen Grafikkarte einfach durch andere WLP ersetzt und diese sorgfältig dünn verteilst sind die Temperaturen meist schon deutlich besser einfach weil die verarbeitung besser ist als automatisch gefertigt. Flüssigmetall macht dann nochmal 2-3 Grad aus, hat aber die Gefahr gar nicht zu funktionieren wenn die Oberflächen sehr uneben sind da FM nicht mehr als wenige Zehntel Millimeter ausgleichen kann - dann haste Lufteinschluss dazwischen und die GPU grillt dir weg.

Wenns heute nicht oftmals ne Wissenschaft für sich wäre ne Grafikkarte zu zerlegen und wieder zusammenzusetzen würde ich bei meinen Karten eigentlich immer die WLP tauschen wollen... denn da bringt sowas wirklich nicht selten 5-10K. Nur hat ne moderne StrixultralightningFTW1337AMPExtreme-Karte ja heutzutage 183 Schrauben.


----------

